# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  HD-DVD + BluRay auf Linux rippen + abspielen

## mrsuicide

Ich habe ein recht interessantes Tutorial gefunden, wie man HD-DVDs + BluRay Discs auf Linux rippen + abspielen ( nach den rippen ) kann. 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...BluRayAndHDDVD

Leider kann ich das selbst nicht ausprobieren, da ich nicht die erforderliche Hardware habe....Erfahrungsberichte erwünscht ( wenn auch nicht in diesem Thread ).

----------


## dingeling

Danke für den Link!
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, hört sich ja nach fröhlichen Gefrickel an :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ich werde es mal testen und danach berichten.

----------


## -hanky-

Also ganz ehrlich - jedes Mal vor dem Anschauen 30 GB rippen wäre mir zu blöd. Das kann einfach nicht Sinn und Zweck sein. Aus dem Grund ist dieser Trick zwar ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht - eine Technologie für die aufgrund des verwendeten Kopierschutzes ( der nicht mal funktioniert! ) absurd hohe Hardwareanforderungen vorausgesetzt werden ( siehe auch [1] ) kommt mir nicht ins Haus.

So sehr ich den AACS-Hack ( auf dem das Tutorial u.a. basiert ) auch begrüße: Man schlägt der Industrie damit kein Schnippchen, das ist ein Trugschluss. Denn die kann jederzeit Player aussperren, deaktivieren und sonstige "nette" Dinge tun.

-hanky-

[1] http://sys-admin.org/en/node/96

----------


## stefan.becker

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass der ganze Blue Ray  und HDD Schrott dahin verschwindet, wohin es gehört: In die Mülltonne.

----------


## mrsuicide

Sinnvoll wäre eine auf BackupHDDVD C++ basierende "libdeaacs", durch die das ganze zum Software-Player getunnelt werden könnte. Also abspielen, ohne zu rippen.

----------


## -hanky-

> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass der ganze Blue Ray  und HDD Schrott dahin verschwindet, wohin es gehört: In die Mülltonne.


Traurig, aber wahr...

Ich war ja von Beginn an skeptisch gegenüber dieser Technik eingestellt ( was Filme darauf angeht ), aber als ich gesehen habe welche Ressourcen nur für diesen dämlichen Kopierschutz verbraten werden war der Ofen endgültig aus. So etwas ist schlichtweg nicht akzeptabel. Außer für die Hardwareindustrie vielleicht...

Hoffnung, dass der Kram wirklich in der Versenkung verschwindet, habe ich jedoch nicht. Wenn man diversen Filmforen Glauben schenken darf, wird bereits jetzt bei diversen Filmen die Qualität auf der DVD-Veröffentlichung künstlich gedrückt um BR/HD-DVD noch besser aussehen zu lassen. Und ich mache mir da gar keine Illusionen - die Leute werden darauf reinfallen.

Aber sagen wir es mal so: Sch**** bleibt Sch****, egal in welcher Auflösung  :Wink: 

@ mrsuicide: Das ist in der Form leider nicht so einfach möglich wie damals bei der DVD, das sind ganz andere Voraussetzungen. Der Kopierschutz der BD bzw. HD-DVD ist ja in dem Sinne nicht geknackt ( Details spare ich mir hier, das führt zu weit ).

-hanky-

----------


## dingeling

Ich denke keiner von euch hat schon einmal einen Film in HD angeschaut...
Da sind Welten dazwischen. Gerade auf meinem Beamer sind zwischen DVD und HD-DVD gewaltige Unterschiede.

Natürlich stimme ich euch voll zu, was die ganze Kopierschutzsche* angeht.
Sowas ist echt das letze. Aber dafür gibts unter Windows den roten Fuchs.
Damit kann ich meine Filme ohne AACS und was weis ich noch alles abspielen, und das in bester Bildqualität.

Und wenn man einigermaßen schlau kauft, zahlt man für eine HD-DVD nicht mehr als für eine DVD.
Und -hanky-, wer kauft sich Filme die ihm nicht gefallen?

Also mein Fazit - der Kopierschutz ist das allerletzte, die Qualität des Bildmaterials ist einfach nur geil.

Aber back to topic:
Ich habs unter openSuse noch nicht geschafft, einen Film anzugucken. Weder finde ich Treiber für UDF 2.5 noch funktioniert der mplayer bei mir mit auf der Festplatte befindende Filmdateien.
Das Laufwerk (xBox 360HD-DVD) wird zwar erkannt, aber mangels UDF 2.5 kann ich die HD-DVD nicht mounten.
Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

----------


## -hanky-

> Ich denke keiner von euch hat schon einmal einen Film in HD angeschaut...
> Da sind Welten dazwischen. Gerade auf meinem Beamer sind zwischen DVD und HD-DVD gewaltige Unterschiede.


Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial passt haben HD-Filme natürlich eine höhere Qualität als DVD-Filme, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten.

Nur wird man das auf einem herkömmlichen Fernseher gar nicht bemerken. Und nicht jeder hat einen Beamer zu Hause stehen.

Ich habe auch kein Problem mit der Technologie an sich.




> Natürlich stimme ich euch voll zu, was die ganze Kopierschutzsche* angeht.
> Sowas ist echt das letze. Aber dafür gibts unter Windows den roten Fuchs.
> Damit kann ich meine Filme ohne AACS und was weis ich noch alles abspielen, und das in bester Bildqualität.


Bravo. Zusammengefasst kaufst du dir Hardware und Film-DVD um dann mit einem in Deutschland illegalen Programm dafür zu sorgen dass du den Kram deinen Wünschen entsprechend abspielen kannst. Immer mit der Gefahr dass der "rote Fuchs" bei Neuveröffentlichungen plötzlich versagt und dem Risiko dass dir jemand ans Bein pinkeln kann.

Tut mir leid, aber sowas ist - bessere Bildqualität hin oder her - keine akzeptable Lösung. Entweder die Industrie spielt das Spielchen nach meinen Regeln ( höhere Qualität ohne Abspiel- bzw. Kopierschutz ) oder sie hat Pech gehabt. Nur leider sorgen Leute wie du - und das ist nicht als Vorwurf (!) gemeint, das ist die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen - dafür dass die Industrie den Kunden immer weiter und immer weiter gängeln und knebeln kann, der Kunde kauft es ja trotzdem.




> Und wenn man einigermaßen schlau kauft, zahlt man für eine HD-DVD nicht mehr als für eine DVD.
> Und -hanky-, wer kauft sich Filme die ihm nicht gefallen?


Also ich kaufe mir nur Filme die mir gefallen  :Wink:  Der Spruch war eine Anspielung darauf dass hohe Bildqualität noch lange keinen guten Film macht, auch wenn man das in Hollywood wohl gerne so hätte. Denn von dort kamen auch schon mal innovativere Sachen.

Was den Preis angeht: Ich zahle im Schnitt 10  für die DVD, wieviel kostet mich eine HD-DVD oder alternativ eine BD-Disc denn?




> Also mein Fazit - der Kopierschutz ist das allerletzte, die Qualität des Bildmaterials ist einfach nur geil.


Und ersteres ist ein Grund für mich dankend darauf zu verzichten. Bevor ich mich ernsthaft damit beschäftige müssen beide Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.

-hanky-

P.S.: Hast du den UDF-Treiber mal selbst gebaut? Welche Version des mplayers setzt du ein?

----------


## dingeling

> Zusammengefasst kaufst du dir Hardware und Film-DVD um dann mit einem in Deutschland illegalen Programm dafür zu sorgen dass du den Kram deinen Wünschen entsprechend abspielen kannst. Immer mit der Gefahr dass der "rote Fuchs" bei Neuveröffentlichungen plötzlich versagt und dem Risiko dass dir jemand ans Bein pinkeln kann.


Ist das nicht mit allem so? Du bist immer an irgendwelche Firmen oder zumindest anderen Leuten gebunden, wenn du dein Zeugs vernünftig benutzen willst. Das fängt beim Gerätetreiber an und hört bei der Software auf.

Für mich ist der rote Fuchs eher ein Zeichen dafür, das sich die Leute eben _nicht_ alles gefallen lassen, was die Konzerne Ihnen vorschreiben möchten. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.



> Nur leider sorgen Leute wie du - und das ist nicht als Vorwurf (!) gemeint, das ist die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen - dafür dass die Industrie den Kunden immer weiter und immer weiter gängeln und knebeln kann, der Kunde kauft es ja trotzdem.


Damit kann ich leben. Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl hab ich auch richtig gewählt. Und trotzdem werden wir weiter gegängelt und geknebelt....



> Was den Preis angeht: Ich zahle im Schnitt 10  für die DVD, wieviel kostet mich eine HD-DVD oder alternativ eine BD-Disc denn?


So zwischen 13 und 23 - das kosten auch neu erschienene Filme auf DVD.

Leider ist deine Vermutung mit der künstlich gedrückten Qualität auf DVDs richtig. Gerade bei Casino Royal und Eragon ist die DVD-Version zeitweise unerträglich matschig.




> Hast du den UDF-Treiber mal selbst gebaut? Welche Version des mplayers setzt du ein?


Für den UDF-Treiber hab ich nicht die passenden Quellen gefunden. Da gibts scheinbar nur Quellen für Kernel 2.6.16 und 2.6.20. Und ich hab 2.6.18.
Der mplayer funktioniert mittlerweile. Aber mangels UDF 2.5 nur mit Mediadateien auf der Platte.

----------


## dingeling

Falls es doch jemand interessieren sollte - Nach einigem Probieren funktioniert nun der UDF 2.5 Patch unter openSuse 10.2. Ich hab den Patch für den 2.6.16er Kernel genommen.
Zwar gibt es noch viele Probleme, aber die Basics funktionieren.
Soll heisen, ich kann die HD-DVD mounten und lesen. Allerdings nur als root...

Auch mplayer tut mehr schlecht als recht. So weis ich nicht, wie ich die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen kann. Und über SPIDF kann ich auch nichts ausgeben.

Naja, mal schauen was sich da noch so alles tut in Zukunft  :Smilie:

----------


## -hanky-

> Ist das nicht mit allem so? Du bist immer an irgendwelche Firmen oder zumindest anderen Leuten gebunden, wenn du dein Zeugs vernünftig benutzen willst. Das fängt beim Gerätetreiber an und hört bei der Software auf.


Klar. Aber IMO bislang nicht in einem solchen Ausmaß. Beispiel VHS-> DVD: Außer einem neuen Player benötigte man keine weiteren Geräte. Bei HD-DVD/BlueRay brauche ich, geht es nach dem Willen der Industrie, einen PC mit lauter "kompatiblen" ( sprich: HDMI-fähigen ) Komponenten oder einen entsprechenden Fernseher, dies nur (!) aufgrund des verwendeten Kopierschutzes. Spätestens ab 2010 kann man die Filme auf anderen Geräten nicht oder nur noch mit stark eingeschränkter Qualität sehen.




> Für mich ist der rote Fuchs eher ein Zeichen dafür, das sich die Leute eben _nicht_ alles gefallen lassen, was die Konzerne Ihnen vorschreiben möchten. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.


Für mich nicht, im Gegenteil. Als Benutzer des "roten Fuchses" ( soweit sind wir btw. schon dass wir die Software aus Angst vor Konsequenzen nicht mehr beim Namen nennen... ) fließt man sogar eher als böser "Raubkopierer" in die Statistik ein.
Die einzige Gegenwehr die wirkt ist der Boykott.




> So zwischen 13 und 23 - das kosten auch neu erschienene Filme auf DVD.


Jap, und das ist mir zu teuer, weswegen ich 90% meiner DVDs erst kaufe wenn sie um die 10  kosten. Wobei ich nicht weiß wieviel ältere HD-DVDs kosten, gut möglich dass die sich auch im 10 -Rahmen bewegen.




> Leider ist deine Vermutung mit der künstlich gedrückten Qualität auf DVDs richtig. Gerade bei Casino Royal und Eragon ist die DVD-Version zeitweise unerträglich matschig.


Wenn man eine neue Technik dadurch pushen möchte dass man die "alte" künstlich schlecht aussehen lässt ist das ein Armutszeugnis. Solche "Tricksereien" empfinde ich als zahlender Kunde unverschämt.

HD-DVD/BlueRay ohne Gängelung und Bevormundung - ich bin dabei. Ernsthaft, dafür würde ich mir sofort einen Player zulegen, gerade wenn die Preisunterschiede der Medien zur herkömmlichen DVD so gering sind. Aber mindestes solange bis AACS nicht endgültig geknackt ist wie dies bei CSS für DVDs der Fall ist verzichte ich dankend. Und wenn man zukünftig DVDs nur noch in künstlich schlechter Qualität ausliefert habe ich auch meine letzte DVD gekauft.

-hanky-

P.S.: Aber wir könnten mal langsam "back to topic" kommen  Mich würden Erfahrungswerte nämlich auch mal interessieren  :Wink:

----------


## robotangel

Funktioniert, ist aber halt verdammt umständlich. Neueres wird man wohl wg. Keywechsel nicht mehr schauen können...
Bis das vollständig geknackt ist (was schätzungsweise gar nicht mal mehr so lange dauern wird) war dies meine erste und einzige HD-DVD...

----------

